# DFW Metroplex Comp. on Oct 13th-14th



## stillcajun (Oct 1, 2007)

The word is that this competition is one of the bigger ones in the state.  I plan on attending to see what it's like. 

If anyone is interested here's a link w/ more info.

http://www.ibcabbq.org/flyers2007/traders.pdf

Peace my brothers and sisters.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I'll check it out. I might not compete but Ill be there to do some taste testing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Texas Hunter, Ive prolly seen you out there during the chili cook-offs. We go to that every year. Again just to taste test.


----------

